# June mtg set for June 22nd



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

Brian at FireWater Aquatics is allowing us to hold this month's meeting at his new store in Watauga. Hope to see you there

FireWater Aquatics
6651 Watauga Rd
Suite 110 
Watauga, Tx 76148

(next to Leslie's Pool)

bring chairs, trimmings & snack food/drinks


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

At this time, Michael is going to design a shrimp tank in a fluval edge using the walstad method and Danny's soil


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

Just a reminder that the meeting is today.... hope to see you there


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

Michael scaped a 6-gal Edge for me and I love it!!! Pam took a pic so hopefully it'll get posted. took it to work as no room at home. needing to acclimate for some yellow shrimp heading my way in about 4 weeks

Brian is working hard to get the store set up. he currently could use 5 10-gallon tanks...I have 1 I'll donate as soon as I get everything in it replanted to another tank. no lids needed, just tanks.

I pan to support FireWater Aquatics as much as my budget will allow. we should consult Brian when looking into group buys... unsure if food too or just fish

Thank you again, Brian for allowing the APC meeting to be held at your place. you really should allow Michael to scape your planted tank when you're ready.... as a group, we probably have everything you'd need


----------

